# Unexpected Hunt



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was practicing shooting when this came walking along by my catch box. So I reach into my ammo pouch to find I am out of ammo. I quietly walk to my garage and grab the first thing I can find. White marbles. I return and then he runs away along the fence line. I take a few steps up draw and shoot and nail em. The timing was bad for him because I was shooting already and warmed up. The amazing thing was I had been shooting 3/8 steel and immediately made the transition to 5/8 inch glass. I was at 25 feet. Fifty more of these and I have a meal. NOT ! These little pests are a real problem. They get in the garage and chew up things and leave droplets every where.

View attachment 63095


The white marble in front is the ammo use and a size comparison.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

there will be more come fall time..when the weather turns colder.....Good too see you have

pest control as week end duty......another one bites the dust.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Way to go. :thumbsup: I can't stand those little field mice they get in through my garage and get into the walls. I finally broke down and got a house cat.

If my skill was as good as yours I wouldn't need a cat.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think there may have been something wrong with it. This is unusual behavior to come out in the open during the day, Then again I was shooting crackers and the lawn was littered with them.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice shot!! But compared to match heads, he's a big target for you!! I look forward to be able to shoot consistently like you do.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ifab25 said:


> Nice shot!! But compared to match heads, he's a big target for you!! I look forward to be able to shoot consistently like you do.


I'm still working on consistency. Them shots stray at times. Bad days and good days. Good rounds and bad rounds. Still have a lot to learn here.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You should put a half dozen pumped up water bottles amongst the cracker offerings and just wait um out! It would probably be one of those "wrong" things to do but you wont know until you do it!


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Greavous said:


> You should put a half dozen pumped up water bottles amongst the cracker offerings and just wait um out! It would probably be one of those "wrong" things to do but you wont know until you do it!


It might look like this...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, TF. Yeah ... it's the crackers in the lawn. The little buggers can't resist an easy meal. I like field mice ... their cuteness factor is high. But NOT in the house or garage. Once they start coming in, they just keep coming until death do them part. And there is always Hantavirus to worry about in addition to the damage and stink they cause.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice job!*


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

terminated! Nice shot.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Our pitbull Sam was better than any cat to catch a mouse in the house, can you believe that? He was so fast. All we had to say was "Sam, where's da mouse?" and he was all over looking, sniffing and WHAM, he'd get it. Sam departed this world last year due to multiple outcrops of cancer, heart, liver, other places, 10 years old and we had to put him down, suffering. What a guy. Sob. He's burried by our reservoir with a granite grave marker...exactly where Chuckster says to toss his ashes someday. He says he wants one final attempt to make an ash of himself and chuckles, I don't get it.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Susi said:


> Our pitbull Sam was better than any cat to catch a mouse in the house, can you believe that? He was so fast. All we had to say was "Sam, where's da mouse?" and he was all over looking, sniffing and WHAM, he'd get it. Sam departed this world last year due to multiple outcrops of cancer, heart, liver, other places, 10 years old and we had to put him down, suffering. What a guy. Sob. He's burried by our reservoir with a granite grave marker...exactly where Chuckster says to toss his ashes someday. He says he wants one final attempt to make an ash of himself and chuckles, I don't get it.


I teared up reading this , I hate the though of something happening to my pit bull.


----------

